# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Trebamo lutke iz izloga-pomagajte

## pinocchio

U potrazi smo za lutkama iz izloga, ako netko zna nekoga tko bi nam ih mogao posuditi na jedan dan (recimo ima ducan) i olaksao nam u namjeri da napravimo instalaciju o ekološkoj osvještenosti za Dan planeta Zemlje. Instalacija bi bila uz naš (Rodin) štand, dakle na lutke bi se pazilo i bile bi vracene u stanju u kojem su i posudjene. Molim javite mi na pp.

----------

